# Gathering together small lofts I think are just cute



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

I am in love with the lofts threads and really enjoying these very beautiful lofts. So I am picking out a few that I really like for a few birdies..This spring if everything goes well I will have a carpenter build another small loft for me and add it to the entrance of my loft now because of position (sun and air flow) with another fly pen. This loft will be added to my loft now to keep it unobtrusive to the neighbors with not having many buildings in my yard just my garage loft.. Just thinking about this and really enjoying figuring out the design right now..This will be for my severely disabled pigeons and they will be housed here separately..I love these two. I was able to get a picture of one with Tiny pics and I never can get up a picture on this photo carrier before but the loft came up.. 


http://oi47.tinypic.com/2uyhc8m.jpg

This second little one I really love...

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=34905&d=1461349191

Now if anyone comes across a small loft that is interesting feel free to post here..I love lofts...


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

This is a beautiful small loft too and the painting of it makes it so pretty. We have lots of talent on this forum.

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=34085&d=1456863513

This loft is a little larger and I love how the top overhangs yet gets enough of sun and real pretty too..

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=33452&d=1446987502


----------



## Chuck K (Jan 12, 2013)

Those lofts make me feel sorry for my birds. 

But, hey I'm moving and then I'm going to build a mega loft.


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

That was my dream for many years to build a "real loft"--lol...There was one dreamer years ago who wanted back yards to have something for all the feral pigeons who needed care and have lots of people take care of them with housing...I remember her saying that in different words but she loves pigeons that much and has dedicated her life to them...That is our Feefo and I remember her dream so well.. Now mine dream will never be accomplished by me but maybe by the younger people. I wanted a "hugh" "hugh" I tell you of a pigeon at a entrance on a road---maybe two hugh pigeons--lol, and a long pigeon house top of the line and to creat "inside pigeon racing" with disabled pigeons for them to support more disabled pigeons or even pigeons that could not be released for one reason or another..Each pigeon would have a number and a history and the people would come and place their bets and there would be food at the other end of this long beautiful airy building and the winner would pick up some food "first"...This racing place would support all the displaced pigeons and one could have another place beautiful and well kept with abandoned pigeons from all over the world...Funny how are dreams are fun to think about but when one reaches a certain age they see that they are just going to finish out there lives with just what they have-----but with wisdom--0ne is always "grateful" and "blessed" as well.. We do our very best and this is what makes us feel satisfied with our life--we do our best.....Thank you for the posting on these beautiful little lofts and I am still looking for more for I am pigeon crazy---lol-lol...


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

This is a interesting and different lofting situation..Very pretty too..

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=31417&d=1421544869


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Yes that is interesting. But you said small. That doesn't look to be so small.


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

There are a lot of beautiful lofts and yes this one is a little bigger but so well done..
Here is another pretty one..
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=31025&d=1414805228


----------

